# Folks please take a look and applaud grnspots featured tractor for June 2019!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Our pick for featured tractor of the month this round, goes to one of our regular members whom has won this spotlight before, and we're certain he'll bristle this time every bit as much as in the past! Please extend a welcome to grnspots Allis Chalmers "G"  Winner for June 2019.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks!!!

Finished repainting the wheels & put them back on today, touched up some paint spots & changed the oil today:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats grnspot110! That is a cool tractor!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations grnspot. Thats a nice tractor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

congrats grnspot, great looking machine, curious to know how it was used.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats...

This looks like the 'Volkswagon' version of a tractor (with the engine in the rear). 
(no insult intended, just amazement at the engineering)

I had no idea they made tractors like this. Thanks for sharing!

JW


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm always amazed at your work, grnspot.
Great job on this one also!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is this the tractor some refer to as the spider? Or am I thinking of a different tractor?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rocket Man style of a tractor. COOL.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool. looks like tuff-bilt tractor coppied it.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

That is one badass machine !!!!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

FredM said:


> congrats grnspot, great looking machine, *curious to know how it was used.*


Primarily for truck gardens & small farming.



oldmanfarmer said:


> Cool. looks like tuff-bilt tractor coppied it.


Tuff Bilt, Tilmor & Oggun are all modernized versions of the "G"!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I never knew that about Tuff Bilt and Tilmor. Pretty close copies.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

well somehow I did it again, got my reply stuck with the quote, so much so that I ended up with an error message from TF and had to reboot the computer.

Thank you grnspot110 for your reply.

Anyway, I googled the G model and found that there were many implements to fit this machine, even a grader blade, a very versatile machine, so much so that there is a modern version of this being manufactured today, different brand though.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

grnspot110 said:


> Primarily for truck gardens & small farming.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuff Bilt, Tilmor & Oggun are all modernized versions of the "G"!


truck garden?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

oldmanfarmer said:


> truck garden?


"Farmer's market" gardeners, those who grow produce for sale!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I took Allis to her first tractor show yesterday:









There were at least four other G's there, some nicer some not so much, the show featured Allis Chalmers this year.


----------



## Satoh1366 (Jun 9, 2019)

grnspot110 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Finished repainting the wheels & put them back on today, touched up some paint spots & changed the oil today:
> View attachment 45895
> ...


Sweet ride. Love it.


----------

